# For those with mini and toy poodles, when did your puppy stop growing?



## mom24doggies

I think my mini stopped at around 7 months, maybe 8. He continued to fill out and develop though...there for a while he looked like Big Bird...all legs and nose.


----------



## JE-UK

Mine got his full height at about 8-9 months, but continued to fill out past that. Mine was also a leggy Big Bird for a long time!


----------



## fjm

I would also say 8-9 months, although growth slowed after 7 months. She continued to furnish up until around 13 - 14 months.


----------



## Rowan

My oversized miniature stopped growing at just under a year---maybe 11 months of age. He was all legs and scrawny until he filled out. (The black one in my Sig). Much like the other MPOOs above, my sable mini stopped growing at the 8-9 month mark, and filled out a bit afterward. He's still a very lean poodle.


----------



## CT Girl

Swizzle also stopped around 8-9 months. He then added a little weight.


----------



## Dallasminis

Yes. Lady was as tall as she ever got at about 7 months. Still trying to get her to fill out some, but, she is an energetic Aries pup, active, active, active!


----------



## Chagall's mom

I think Chagall reached his full adult height somewhere between 9-11 months. He's an over-sized mini at 17.5". For a while there I was calling him "Gumby" because his legs looked so long and lanky and stretched out. (And I'll admit to calling him a giraffe a time or two as well!) Of course in my eyes he grew up to be _perfect_ in every way; well-proportioned and nicely muscled. (Not to mention loving and smart!!):biggrin1:


----------



## lavillerose

Interesting. My mini grew right up until she was about a year. She gained 1.5in between 6 - 8mos, another inch in the next three mos, and the final .5in in the last month before her first birthday to put her at exactly 15in (she likes pushing limits, my dog). After that, she gained perhaps another pound and a half in weight filling out, but I'm fairly sure she's completely done now.

Considering she was the smallest pup in her litter by quite a lot, she certainly made up for it!


----------



## fjm

I think some lines mature later than others - my Papillon guru tells me she knows of Papillon lines that put on a late growth spurt at 11 - 12 months.


----------



## 3dogs

Well mine is still growing in tiny increments. She was born on 12/22/10. I got her in April of 2011. She has been growing in tiny increments each month. In April she was about 10 1/2" tall, in July about 11 1/2" & I was hoping she would eck into 12" mark which she finally did 10/25/11 at 11months. She had been 8.9 lbs since July 4 & she finally hit the 9lb mark on 10/25. So very slow going but she has been growing now up to 11 months now. She has not hit her heat cycle or coat change as of yet but her coat is slowly changing (I love her TK hair now that is is thicker). I pretty much weigh & measure monthly. Her Dam is 10 1/2" & 9lbs & Sire is 12" & 15lbs (needs to lose a few lbs). So, I think that my pup is pretty much done with most of her height & hope she fills out to 10lbs.


----------

